# Blue Moon



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Be sure to check out the blue moon tonight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Blue moon means that there are two full moons in the month. The moon does not actually turn blue. We had a full moon on August 2nd and now again August 31st, hence the term blue moon. Two full moons in any month is very rare and doesn't happen very often. I forgot how rarely they happen. But they do happen.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I dd not say the moon was blue. I said be sure to check it out.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

To bad it's covered up by the clouds here. I can kinda see how blue it is. Crazy right!

(sarcasm) but seriously it's covered by clouds. It's kind of neat to see it 2 times in a month if your into that kinda thing. Personaly I could care less, but if I was 10 years old again having my grandpa tell me it's a blue moon I'd be up late with a telescope waiting for it to turn blue lol. The tricks old people play on kids. I'm sure I'll tell my kids that one to.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Also, a very tasty adult beverage! Mmmm


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's what I thought this thread was for originally; my dad loves Blue Moon.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lucky in nethack


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Angelclown said:


> Blue moon means that there are two full moons in the month. The moon does not actually turn blue. We had a full moon on August 2nd and now again August 31st, hence the term blue moon. Two full moons in any month is very rare and doesn't happen very often. I forgot how rarely they happen. But they do happen.


Next one happens in 2015.


----------

